

Apple’s Samsung Apology Hits the UK Newspapers, Doesn’t Seem Any More Heartfelt - denzil_correa
http://www.gizmodo.co.uk/2012/11/apples-samsung-apology-hits-the-uk-newspapers-but-doesnt-seem-any-more-heartfelt/

======
petercooper
What are Apple and Samsung.. two primary school children who have to apologize
to each other 'properly' for an altercation in the playground?

Nonetheless, the amusing thing is that by all this playing around, the story
is getting _far_ more press and reaching readers who wouldn't otherwise be
hearing about it.

